# Diamond willow canes



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Finishing up a couple of commissioned canes I may have posted the lighter colored one before sorry for the repeat if I did.. still have a couple of coats fof finish to go on the darker one.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Those look really great. Love diamond willow! So do you mind me asking what the best tool to use in cleaning the knots and such out of the diamonds? Thanks.

Sean


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sean said:


> Those look really great. Love diamond willow! So do you mind me asking what the best tool to use in cleaning the knots and such out of the diamonds? Thanks.
> 
> Sean


Hi Sean

I have to order the diamond willow I use from up north. There is not any on the US gulf coast. Most of the time I order sticks that are already cleaned. But when I have orders them with the bark on I strip the stick with a small draw knife and clean the knots using a Fordem rotatory tool with 16mm x 36mm flame shape carbide bur. I just give them a light cleaning I like the look with some of the bark still mix in the knot.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for that. I've heard of someone else using that tool before as well so I'll google it to see what it is as I don't have a clue.

Sean


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

They always look good . i have never seen one apart from pics on here .i do like the contrasting colours you get from it . The bras ham i think you call it must be american i havnt seen any of those here iether.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Classy!!


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Diamond Willow sticks look fantastic. Great work! Here in Alaska Diamond Willow is readily available, so I work with it quite a lot. CV3's tip with regards to cleaning out the diamonds is spot on. I have found that the flame tip carbide bit to be a great time saver. I also use the ball tip bit as well for the larger diamonds. However, care must be taken when using the coarse bits, as it will readily chew up the wood. Depending on the thickness of the bark, determines if I will use the coarse or fine bit. For the most part you only want to remove a small amount of the bark. I usually just remove the outer surface of the bark, occasionally I will remove it all. Either way you will still get some nice color contrast. One of the common tendencies for those who work with Diamond Willow is to over sand the diamonds....


----------

